# Subwoofer setting question



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Been reading and searching.

I have Polk Tsi300 speakers. They are supposed to go down to 35Hz. Okay, my sub (a no name) goes to 45hz.

Does this mean my sub is useless? I still hear it. It is 8" and my Tsi300 is 5.25.

Or, is my receiver setting my crossover at 80Hz thus sending everything to the sub at 80Hz? My receiver has no crossover settings, just large or small speaker (yammy htr-5930).

Does this mean I just set my sub at 80 so it handles everything 80 and under? Is that what it means to set your sub at a given point; it does that setting and everything under it?

Sorry for so many questions. Thanks for help.

edit: I read somewhere the crossover is hard coded for 90Hz, but I can't find it in the manual


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If your receiver has no way to change crossover frequency, it may indeed be set at 80Hz since that is the THX standard. I have to say, tho, that I have not seen a receiver on which that frequency cannot be changed.

As to whether or not the sub is making a difference, set it to the way it sounds best to you. The problem with running both mains and a sub in the same frequency range is that cancellations can occur at some frequencies due to phase.

If you have the tools, REW is available here at HTS that can make frequency response plots for you so that you can see what is happening. But it requires a computer and microphone (or at least a Radio Shack sound pressure level meter). A calibrated mic is the best way, but the Radio Shack meter can be used for general measurements. It is not linear across the frequency range, but there are generic correction curves that can be found on the net that will get you closer.


----------

